# Got any Suntour thumbshifters in your shed?



## Globalti (15 Mar 2008)

Suntour XC Pro or XC Expert. I will pay good money for them or for Shimano XT as second best.


----------



## Steve Austin (15 Mar 2008)

I know its not waht your after, but have you seen these?
click me

Look rather lovely!!


----------



## mickle (15 Mar 2008)

Rigid Raider said:


> Suntour XC Pro or XC Expert. I will pay good money for them or for Shimano XT as second best.



You are a man of taste and distinction, the finest thumbies ever made. XC Ltd were acceptable quality too if you can find them. 

I've a set of brand new XC Pro brake levers and XC pro cantis (with the self energising rear) If you're interested.


----------



## Cyclista (18 Mar 2008)

If you don't get those that Mickle is offering it is worth a look on Kona Retro or even German Ebay as there is often some good stuff on there going for not too much cash, I picked up a near complete (no hubs) DX groupset on German ebay for £30 including postage for an old Marin I restored last year.

Got me searching now: Thumbies!


----------



## Globalti (18 Mar 2008)

I was in a bike shop a couple of years ago looking for something else when the bloke opened a drawer in the counter and lying in the back I spotted a set of XC Pro shifters. I snatched them out and almost kissed the bloke. Now after a good 12 or more years of use on three different bikes my original XC Pros have given up - the locking pawl on the LH shifter is allowing the toothed ring to rotate backwards, meaning that the shifter is effectively overcoming the friction built into the return movement. If I can find a way of reprofiling the tiny teeth on the pawl they might work again. 

Meanwhile the new set are now on the bike and due for testing tomorrow night, so all I've got left is a rather manky set of Shimano XT shifters, which I don't really want to use as they're so big and ugly in comparison with those sweet compact little Suntour items.

Mickle, no use for your brakes though, sadly.....


----------

